# auswertung von image als submit



## kesnw (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein formular:


```
<form action="action_admin_new_admin.php" method="POST"  name="admin_new">
<input type="image" src="../images/button_anlegen.gif" name="anlegen" value="anlegen">
</form>
```

Wenn nun action_admin_new_admin.php aufgerufen wird erscheint zuerst eine weiße Seite. Klicke ich dann auf F5 bzw. aktualisieren wird die Seite korrekt ausgeführt

action_admin_new_admin.php:

```
<?php
if (isset($_POST['anlegen_x']))
  {
  echo "DRIN";
  }
?>
```

Woran liegt das? Ich bin am Verzweifeln...

Lasse ich mir $_POST['anlegen_x'] ausgeben, ist das ergebnis beim ersten mal leer, nachdem ich die Seite aktualisiere gibt er eine Zahl aus...

Manchmal klappts auch beim ersten mal


----------



## xxenon (21. April 2004)

wieso denn anlegen_x

das input heißt doch nur anlegen.

regards...


----------



## kesnw (22. April 2004)

Weil er doch die x/y Koordinate übermittelt.


----------



## xxenon (22. April 2004)

Also vielleicht versteh ich das nicht ganz, aber wenn die Variable "anlegen_x" heißen soll musst du sie doch vorher auch mit dem Namen übergeben. Also:


```
<input type="image" src="../images/button_anlegen.gif" name="anlegen_x" value="anlegen">
```

statt


```
<input type="image" src="../images/button_anlegen.gif" name="anlegen" value="anlegen">
```


regards...


----------



## kesnw (27. April 2004)

Leider macht das keinen Unterschied. Das Komische ist ja, dass es, wenn ich die Seite aktualisiere klappt, das heißt beim 2. Anlauf IMMER, beim ersten ab und zu. Wie kann das möglcih sein. Das Programm hat doch wohl kein Eigenleben  

Siehe zu dem Thema:
http://www.dclp-faq.de/q/q-formular-image.html


----------

